
Thomas Edison Did Not Invent the Light Bulb - chenster
https://www.ripleys.com/weird-news/or-not-thomas-edison-light-bulb/
======
fanzhang
Would you say that a filament that burned for a few minutes is a light bulb?
Perhaps it would be better to term it light-from-electricity. (But then after
you invent that word, wouldn't you say light-from-electricity was invented by
nature through lighting?)

The point being that everyone sits on the shoulder of giants, and the above
article half a play on semantics, and half an interesting history of items
that preceded Edison's practical light bulb.

~~~
8bitsrule
A little-known chapter of lighting is the Phoebus cartel, created in Geneva in
1925.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoebus_cartel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoebus_cartel)

It was created to reduce competition and _to standardize the life expectancy
of light bulbs at 1,000 hours (down from 2,500 hours)._

Preventing technical advances to maximize profit is a fascinating art. That
art may explain many things that we see going on today. I bet there are a
couple great books on the topic I haven't seen.

------
RachelF
Yes, but he was better at self-promotion than the others who did, so he is
credited with it by history.

Similarly, in 20 years time Steve Jobs will be remembered as the inventor of
the smartphone.

~~~
chenster
People should know about the truth.

